# Which Airboat tour?



## NHpauls (Jul 16, 2019)

I found a thread about the diff airboat tours but it’s from many years ago.  Has anyone done any of the tours since Hurricane Irma?  I read reviews on TripAdvisor and they all sound good.  Airboats: CooperTown, Everglades Safari Park, Gator Park, or Holiday Park.  And then there are SwampBuggy’s (haven’t read the reviews on that yet....).  Was the SwampBuggy more fun?
Folks:  pls don’t answer if you didn’t do these in either 2018 or 2019.  I read the old threads; I’d like current info, pls.   Going early Feb, 2020.  First time to Everglades (and then doing the Keys).  Pretty excited!


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 16, 2019)

We did airboats and alligators in imokolee in feb 2019.   You would only do this from gulf coast, probably Bonita springs north.  There are lots that are closer to naples but haven’t gone on them


----------



## mdurette (Jul 16, 2019)

We did one this past April:   https://www.wootenseverglades.com/

We booked with this company as they offered a private tour.   I enjoyed it, but I think it was more about the "ride" than what we ended up seeing in terms of wildlife.  DD 13 loved it.     We went at the end of the day so there wasn't any traffic in the glades which allotted for more crazy riding...but the gators were hiding.    This place also had a small wildlife park with animals to see - I wasn't impressed with the set up and I left there feeling bad for them.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 16, 2019)

NHpauls said:


> I found a thread about the diff airboat tours but it’s from many years ago.  Has anyone done any of the tours since Hurricane Irma?  I read reviews on TripAdvisor and they all sound good.  Airboats: CooperTown, Everglades Safari Park, Gator Park, or Holiday Park.  And then there are SwampBuggy’s (haven’t read the reviews on that yet....).  Was the SwampBuggy more fun?
> Folks:  pls don’t answer if you didn’t do these in either 2018 or 2019.  I read the old threads; I’d like current info, pls.   Going early Feb, 2020.  First time to Everglades (and then doing the Keys).  Pretty excited!



February is an excellent time to go to both the Everglades as well as Key West.  Where are you staying.  We stayed at our timeshare at Misner Place in Weston, Florida when we have done the Everglades.  It is right on the fringe of the Northern Everglades.  We have done 3 Swamp boat tours, I don't recall if they were all airboat, but they were all fun.

We did Billy's Swamp Buggy the first time it was great.  It is right off Alligator Alley Route 75 and I believe it is run by Seminoles and they had some type of cultural stuff along with the airboat ride.  You should also check out the Ah-Tah-Thi-Ki Seminole Museum that is about 15 miles off of Alligator Alley.  WE have been there 3 times including once in early November when they have their 2 day celebration event.   

The next time we drove all through the Everglades to Flamingo right at the Southern Tip of Mainland Florida, before you get to the keys.  This was a long boat ride that was an interesting tour since it starts out in Salt Water and then goes inland to Fresh Water.  Crocodiles are in salt or brackish water and Alligators Fresh Water so we had an opportunity to see both on this boat ride.

The third time we went to the West Coast town of Flamingo which has it own little town as well as boat tours that go out into the Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 16, 2019)

Never forget going to Everglades National Park,either the one near Homestead or Shark Valley.  You will see way more alligators.  Great fun was at dusk, birds everywhere and one was sitting atop an alligator.  Then we heard a big chomp.


----------

